# Webservice sehr langsam



## MayDay (5. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin mir jetzt unsicher, ob der Fehler an meinem Provider liegt oder an ISPConfig.

Also ich habe mir ISPConfig 3 installiert.
Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.

Nur seit ein paar Tagen dauert das Aufrufen von ISPConfig bzw. auch anderen Seiten die ich erstellt habe mit ISPC3 sehr sehr lange.

Das komische ist, dass SSH wunderbar funktioniert.
Wenn es am Provider selbst liegen würde, dann dauert das einloggen über SSH ja auch länger.

Und auch das Pingen des Servers liegt bei 50 - 100 ms.

Daher die Frage, kann es sein, dass ISPC3 meine IP sperrt und nach ner Zeit wieder frei gibt, weshalb das Aufrufen so lange dauert?


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

> Daher die Frage, kann es sein, dass ISPC3 meine IP sperrt und nach ner Zeit wieder frei gibt, weshalb das Aufrufen so lange dauert?


Nein.

Schau erstmal nach wie hoch die Last auf dem Server ist, z.B. mit "top". Wenn die Last niedrig ist, dann liegt wahrscheinlich eine Fehlkonfiguration im DNS vor, so dass apache oder ein PHP script in Deiner webseite auf einen dns Timeout wartet.


----------



## MayDay (5. Nov. 2012)

Last:


> Mem:   1048576k total,   394576k used,   654000k free,        0k buffers


Also ein wenig mehr als die Hälfte.
An den DNS Einstellungen habe ich eigentlich nichts verändert.

Kannst du denn sagen, was falsch sein könnte? (Also erfahrungsgemäß)
Wie gesagt, verändert habe ich eigentlich nichts.


Edit:
Habe gerade folgendes im apache error log gelesen:



> server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting


Könnte das auch zu solch einem Problem führen?


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

> Kannst du denn sagen, was falsch sein könnte? (Also erfahrungsgemäß)
> Wie gesagt, verändert habe ich eigentlich nichts.


In der datei /etc/resolv.con stehen die nameserver die verwendet werden um externe Namen aufzulösen. Schau bitte mal ob die korrekt und von Deinem Server aus erreichbar sind.



> Könnte das auch zu solch einem Problem führen?


Ja, das könnte damit zu tun haben.

Schau mal bitte im apache error.log ob Du irgendwelche Fehler zu vlogger findest. Ein Log kannst Du mit grep durchsuchen, also z.B.:

grep vlogger /var/log/apache2/error.log

Poste bitte auch mal due Ausgabe des befehls:

uptime


----------

